# YONGNUO MC-36R/C3 Remote batteries issue!



## hussainz9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi there

I recently got YONGNUO MC-36R/C3 Wireless Timer Remote, it works fine. However, the only thing i dont like about it is that there is no ON/OFF switch on the remote, which runs out the batteries.

I thought no need for batteries when connecting the remote to the camera, it turns out you need to put the batteries into the remote! Is that the case with you? or there is a way to use the remote with no batteries if it is connected to the camera?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2012)

There is no switch on the Canon unit either. This limits battery life to 5 years or so. Then you have to spend $2 for a new one.
It sounds like something is wrong with the unit if its eating batteries.


----------



## DB (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the same unit, and I just take out the 2 x AAA batteries and keep them in a plastic box (I use mertrado cases that ship with Sanyo Eneloops) and only insert them when I'm using the remote.

There is a way to use the receiver part without even switching it on - just tested it with my 7D - and it will trigger the shutter switched On/Off.

I have the MC-36R with C3 connector and there are 2 components the 2.4GHz receiver (works either on the hotshoe or in your hand) + the timer RC unit with LCD which requires the 2 x AAA batteries to operate.

Mine works Wireless or Wired, but also you can just use the receiver part on its own, as a basic shutter button.

Edit: just tried the other part - the RC with LCD with NO BATTERIES installed and it acts as another shutter button, but at the end of a cord. So yes will work without the batteries, you just won't have any of the timer/interval functions - if you need them, but the batteries back in.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 26, 2012)

DB said:


> I have the same unit, and I just take out the 2 x AAA batteries and keep them in a plastic box (I use mertrado cases that ship with Sanyo Eneloops) and only insert them when I'm using the remote.
> 
> There is a way to use the receiver part without even switching it on - just tested it with my 7D - and it will trigger the shutter switched On/Off.
> 
> ...


I have MC-36R as well. It's good to know I could use it without battery. Thanks for the information.


----------



## tmcdonell (Nov 6, 2012)

DB said:


> I have the same unit ....... just tested it with my 7D - and it will trigger the shutter switched On/Off.
> 
> I have the MC-36R with C3 connector and there are 2 components the 2.4GHz receiver (works either on the hotshoe or in your hand) + the timer RC unit with LCD which requires the 2 x AAA batteries to operate.
> 
> Mine works Wireless or Wired, but also you can just use the receiver part on its own, as a basic shutter button.



Hey I just got the Yongnuo MC-36R with the C3 connector and am having problems getting the wireless to work on my Canon 7D. Is there any special trick other than setting the dip switches to the same channel? I am thinking I may have a faulty receiver. Both work fine separately wired but the wireless does not seem to be connecting. Was there anything special I needed to do with the remote just to get it to work wirelessly with the packaged receiver? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## ems1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone tried this remote on a 7D shooting at 8fps, does it work ok?


----------

